# Upson county club



## gordylew (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey folks I,m still looking for 2 people to fill out a 4 member club in Upson county.  101 acres all wooded 1/3rd upland pines , 2/3 mature hardwood bottoms, very lightly hunted in past 5 years.  I tried to go archery only but havent had any luck finding members.  so I,m open to gun hunters to keep from having to eat the total cost of the dues.   $ 250.oo per person   call me at home 770 898 9965 after 3pm till 10 pm if interested  ask for Gordon


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 28, 2004)

Got any Turkeys?


----------



## Randy (Sep 29, 2004)

Gordon,
Where abouts is this land in Upson CO.?


----------



## gordylew (Sep 29, 2004)

About 3 miles out of Yatesville off of Logtown rd, on Kindel rd


----------



## Randy (Sep 29, 2004)

My family has 90 acres on Kendle road.  Your land must join ours?  Do you go throught the Kendle houses and then off on a dirt road/loggng road?


----------



## gordylew (Sep 29, 2004)

you turn L on kendle and the property is about 3/4 of a mile on the R before you get to the sharp  L curve heading back toward pleasant grove rd


----------



## gtaff (Sep 30, 2004)

How many acres and how many hunters?  Also how is the turkey hunting?  I am also wondering would your club be able to handle two Gordon's.


----------



## gordylew (Oct 4, 2004)

101 Acres , 4 Member Max,  As Of Now I Only Have One Other Fellow.


----------



## Randy (Oct 5, 2004)

I'll call you this evening.


----------



## lmhunter (Oct 12, 2004)

Have you filled your slots?  Tried to call...


----------



## gordylew (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey folks,  Just to let you know I found 2 more fellows, one lucky woodyite and a local fellow. they seem like great guys, look forward to hunting with them.  That is if I can find time to hunt.


----------



## jflcowboy (Dec 2, 2004)

*looking to join*

pls get back to me if you have any openings


----------

